# Military Press Form Check



## Haggle1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Is my neck going too far forward? I don't have any other clips, this was me attempting a PR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7V76Sef5NY


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 6, 2018)

I didn’t see an issue......


----------



## Haggle1 (Jul 6, 2018)

I am having neck tension/burning feeling like the muscle is being worked while doing this exercise. Sometimes with barbell curls and flys so Im curious why this is still happening


----------



## andy (Jul 6, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> I am having neck tension/burning feeling like the muscle is being worked while doing this exercise. Sometimes with barbell curls and flys so Im curious why this is still happening




Stretch it


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 6, 2018)

Just being overly critical but you didnt complete the rep if you ask me...but other than that it looked good...i think 225 is just a tad heavy for you at the moment but keep working you will be doing reps of it before you know!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> Is my neck going too far forward? I don't have any other clips, this was me attempting a PR
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7V76Sef5NY



That was actually pretty terrible. Sorry. But you need to drop the weight and actually finish the rep. 

Bad technique causes injuries. So your neck pain could very well be related to poor over head pressing technique.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 6, 2018)

https://jimwendler.com/blogs/jimwendler-com/101083334-5-ways-to-increase-your-press

read this before you try that much weight again.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 6, 2018)

I agree about finishing with the rep lol but was only looking at your neck..I agree with the less weight


----------



## snake (Jul 6, 2018)

Don't do MP's and don't do singles. You and your shoulders will thank me in the years to come.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 6, 2018)

snake said:


> Don't do MP's and don't do singles. You and your shoulders will thank me in the years to come.



I knew this was coming lol.  I was a big fan of them too prior to showing up on the UG, snake pretty much beat me into submission about them, but i also have bad shoulders to begin with.  But going with too much weight on them if you can actually do the rep and do it properly is not doing you any benefit and just asking for injury.  There are plenty of other shoulder builders out there. But if youre going to do MP, drop your weight and use correct form.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Just being overly critical but you didnt complete the rep if you ask me...but other than that it looked good...i think 225 is just a tad heavy for you at the moment but keep working you will be doing reps of it before you know!



Yea it is too heavy for me I was just curious to see if I could put up 225x1 because I put up 185x8 before that easily and was feeling good. It was just an attempt. It got alil wobbly at the top so I backed off. I thought I got it up their 90% past the hard part, just didn't fully lock out but ill try to record a lighter set. Today I didn't have neck tension and I did 45x15 / 95x12 / 135x10 / 165x8 / 185x6 / 205x5 
Its weird. In the past even going light as hell I get neck tension, burning like the muscle is being worked. Ill get a new vid up asap.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Tren4Life said:


> https://jimwendler.com/blogs/jimwendler-com/101083334-5-ways-to-increase-your-press
> 
> read this before you try that much weight again.


Thanks for the article. Good stuff!


----------



## Haggle1 (Jul 7, 2018)

snake said:


> Don't do MP's and don't do singles. You and your shoulders will thank me in the years to come.


Never had shoulder pain or back pain doing it, and I like that it strengthens the core. But ill listen to you elder.


----------

